# General > Recommendations >  E-cards

## Liz

I've found a site which has a really good selection of free E-cards.
It's www.hintsandthings.co.uk.  It's in the living room section (youll know when you get there!) and just scroll down the list of items.
There's a lot of really good info on this site. It's well worth a look.  :Grin:   ::   ::

----------

